# New and needing advice re GP appointment



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

I will be 40 in next couple of months so I feel this is the best board to be on!

This is our 9th month of ttc naturally. Everything I have read suggests if you over 35 see your GP after trying ttc after 6 months which we did. They offered 21 day blood test then told me nothing else could be checked and I  will have to wait a year of ttc before any referral for NHS fertility testing can be done.

My partner is 45 and he had his SA which came back stating low on morphology results (3%). His Gp thinks this isn't a problem. I managed to get FSH / oestradiol blood test done via the nurse. Oestradiol level also came back low and out of range but my GP couldn't interpret this for me.

So despite a couple of low results and our advancing age both Gp's think no problem and quote the old "most people be pregnant in a year!"

Whilst I appreciate ttc for 9 months isn't that long I'm so anxious that if there is a problem if we wait a year to get a referral, wait to be seen, further tests etc that if any treatment is needed my age will make things more problematic!

Anyone having the same issues? Any advice? I have further GP appointment on Monday to try and get further advice. Can't really afford all the tests to be done privately so really hoped GP would take our ages into account and not make us wait a year. 

We are up in the Highlands of Scotland if that helps/make a difference?? 

Thanks for any advice   Worried I've left it all a bit too late !


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Following a miscarriage at the age of 38 I had a similar response from my gp in terms of tests that could be done. 2 main options are to change GP (and lie about how long ttc?) or to look into paying for fertility investigations. I wish I had done that sooner as for me it turned out that the miscarriage had left scarring and this would never have been discovered if I had not paid for private investigations and I didn't do all that until I was 40.... Have a look at local hospitals fees . I am now nearly 42 and time is not on our side, but you certainly have not left it too late as many women on here can testify. It is of course entirely possible that you will conceive entirely naturally and you do just need a bit more time. I hope the GP is helpful and doesnt make you wait any longer - having said that I imagine that once referred there will be a waiting time? Best of luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply rachpurple   sorry to hear about your mc a few years back   what stage are you at now with everything?

The doctor I am seeing on Monday is a different one than I have been chatting too so hopefully like you say that could make a difference. When we started out ttc I contacted GP first for some advice , really wish I hadn't now so I could have just said it was a year. I really thought after all I'd read after 6 months they would be taking it a bit more seriously. One 21 day blood test is hardly looking into it! 

When ptrs SA results came back with morphology low on it I thought maybe they would then refer us, but GP quite happy with that. Ptr not very willing now to take things further because if GP says it fine, well it must be. I'm not so patient or convinced lol. 

Like you say there will be a waiting time to be seen too so must find out how long that is too.  No private fertility testing anywhere near us either unfortunately so that's another difficulty. Nearest clinic around 2 half hours away!

Thanks for the positive encouragement, I'm sure we will ttc in time, it's just the worry of being older and all the declining fertility horror stats you hear isn't it?

Best of luck to you too xxx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello T_73

I am 40 in a few months time too.  

I was referred to a fertility clinic after 6 months of trying at the age of 35.  I really don't understand why you are having to wait.  Is your GP ill informed? (I live in England but I don't know whether this should make a difference). 

Try to obtain a copy of the fertility policy from health care commissioners in your area to see when NHS treatment is available and to whom.  If you are planning to wait it would be devastating to learn that you don't meet the criteria for NHS funded treatment.  

I agree with Rachpurple that you haven't left it too late but your chances are going to reduce significantly with time.  I don't wish to add to your anxiety but I am probably telling you something you already know.  

You may really regret waiting a year to get onto the NHS waiting list.  Why not pay privately for tests (AMH and antral follicle scan and semen analysis) and a consultation?  At least then you will be able to make an informed decision as to whether to wait ..... I have a sneaking suspicion that you won't want to wait.  

xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't trust the nhs. they kept me waiting ages first by telling me to ttc longer and second waiting for a consultnant app. where i was told i was too old (at 40) and that they would do nothing to help me. it's appalling how bad the system is.


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would definitely not wait a year and agree with goldbunny that the nhs is dreadful with helping with fertility once you are over 40.  I think paying for private tests , even if it is a struggle, is essential ! 

Good luck with your journey.  

Xx


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Hi T_73,

I've had issues with GP and NHS too. TTC for 4 years, only offered blood tests and basic sperm test after 2 years and nothing else!!  Then at the beginning of this year had laparoscopic surgery for abdo pain and persuaded the registrar to to a dye test. Seems my tubes are blocked! 

The consultant who did the test recommended that we try IVF using donor eggs because of my age. 

Just staring the process now and waiting for our first appt at our chosen clinic.

I wish my problem had been investigated properly 2 years ago, and had found the problem then so we could have started assisted fertilisation earlier and not left it until I was nearly 45!!

Unfortunately, I think that the NHS as a whole, and a lot of GP's are so overworked, older ladies with fertility issues come a long way down their list of priorities!!

Having said that, I changed GP's and my new one is great. Did a private referral letter that I could take to any clinic I chose and she has been really supportive. 

Best advice I can give is to check the local health authority guidelines for age limits, find out what tests are available to you and insist that your GP help. Failing that, change GP's and hope a new one is more sympathetic!

Good luck to you at the start of your journey.


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies, so good to hear its not just me!

My other half spoke to his GP today who admitted he was no fertility expert but thinks as he had low morphology, and I had low oestradiol to have our bloods and his SA repeated. Blagged one for today as falls on day3 of cycle. 

We are at different GP practices so my GP would still need to refer me separately if needed apparently. It's a two month wait to get SA tests repeated   

As you girls have suggested might be worthwhile just paying for the HSG , AMH tests privately whilst waiting.
Also a good suggestion to look for any NHS guidelines for referrals and what tests should be done for our area.

Just FSH/Oestradiol being re tested today and that's just because I read about it and not because GP suggested it lol!!

Thanks again for the advice. Good luck too everyone too xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi T_73,

I think you've been given some great advice already, but just wanted to echo what was being said.

I was 35 when we started trying and went to the GP after 6 months and he agreed to start basic tests.  Initial tests were for FSH and Prolactin and a day 21 Progesterone test.  And then an SA for hubby - like you it was a 3 month wait for his test.  During this wait our GP agreed we could start using Clomid as I wasn't ovulating but when we got hubby's results back at 4.5% morphology he said we would need IVF and this is only funded for 30-34 year olds in our area.  So it was basically naff off and sort yourself out.  So we might as well have saved ourselves 3 months of waiting and paid the £100 for our own test!

NICE guidelines were only recently changed to accommodate those up to 42 and not many areas have adopted the changes.  I suspect that what you would be entitled to on the NHS would be fairly limited anyway (that is a supposition on my part though) and might not be much more than the basic tests.  The big but with that is you may wait months to see a fertility clinic and then several more months to work through the tests.

What I'm rambling about is choosing the path of least regret - the tests you could get on the NHS may only equate to somewhere between £750-£1000 privately - potentially less, so is it worth hanging around for 3 months for another semen test and then however many more months to get your initial appointment when subject to your cycle you could have tests within days going privately.  That's a decision that only you can make, but I wish you luck with it all xx


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Dudders,

Had repeat blood tests of FSH/Oestradiol today. No one has mentioned Prolactin. Mind you GP hasn't mentioned any of those blood tests! Is that something I should be asking for too?

If there were private testing facilities in our area it might be easier to get my ptr to go for that but as we live miles away from any it would mean time off work and 5-6 hours drive there and back. He is a bit more reluctant than me. He also thinks I'm having a panic too soon. 

I have no problem making that sort of journey, would a private clinic just do female tests initially without seeing both of us?

We have already been told we don't qualify for any treatment on the NHS but just want checked out incase something causing a problem. Funny that his GP thinks 3% morphology no problem initially but today said best to re-test. Were the rest of your hubby's SA ok regarding count and motility? GP seemed to think as count was ok didn't matter morphology was low. However your experience shows this may not be the case!

Very disappointed in both our GP's lack of knowledge about test results and their lack of understanding about advancing age concerns!

Hopefully appointment with a different GP on Monday armed with all the results/info will be more fruitful.

Thanks for your input, much appreciated   xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's never 'too soon'.

a private clinic would probably do female tests alone But! they are likely to be more expensive than male tests I think (we're more complicated!) so it might be daft to pay out for tests on yourself if the problem turns out to be mainly DH's. 

call in sick, skive work for a day, get the tests. x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hiya,

Worth asking about the prolactin if they'll do it as it does tend to be one of the standard tests.

I can't see why they wouldn't see you on your own - I certainly went along on my own many times.  Just ask your GPs to print copies of any results you already have as they will take those in to account - we didn't repeat hubby's test privately although it can be a good idea to have two a couple of months apart.  So maybe keep your options open and keep the NHS SA appointment for now - that's what we did and then cancelled when private consultant said it wasn't necessary.

I must apologise because what I didn't say earlier was that the consultant said hubby's morphology was fine, so what I meant to say there is that the GPs certainly aren't experts.  We have ultimately gone down the IVF road but that is because of me rather than hubby.

Good luck with a different GP hun, and feel free to shout if you have any more questions x


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice guidance states "Women who are concerned about their fertility should not be offered a blood test to measure prolactin. This test should only be offered to women who have an ovulatory disorder, galactorrhoea or a pituitary tumour."

"The results of semen analysis conducted as part of an initial assessment should be compared with the following World Health Organization reference values1:
• semen volume: 1.5 ml or more
• pH: 7.2 or more
• sperm concentration: 15 million spermatozoa per ml or more
• total sperm number: 39 million spermatozoa per ejaculate or more
• total motility (percentage of progressive motility and non-progressive motility): 40% or more motile or 32% or more with progressive motility 
• vitality: 58% or more live spermatozoa
• sperm morphology (percentage of normal forms): 4% or more

Screening for antisperm antibodies should not be offered because there is no evidence of effective treatment to improve fertility.

If the result of the first semen analysis is abnormal, a repeat confirmatory test should be offered.

Repeat confirmatory tests should ideally be undertaken 3 months after the initial analysis to allow time for the cycle of spermatozoa formation to be completed. However, if a gross spermatozoa deficiency (azoospermia or severe oligozoospermia) has been detected the repeat test should be undertaken as soon as possible

Take a look at the treatment pathways

http://pathways.nice.org.uk/pathways/fertility/fertility-overview#content=close&path=view%3A/pathways/fertility/investigation-of-fertility-problems-and-management-strategies.xml

for a guide to tests and treatment route.

I hope this helps xx

/links


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dudders- that's good to hear consultant said 4.5% was ok. Seeing "low" printed on it made us panic a bit. I'm sure I'll have more questions after Monday's new GP appt. I'll just stress the advancing age angle! Keep you posted  

Duck 007- thanks for the info, will give it a read! Armed with more info the better  

Cheers ladies x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear T_73
I'm up in the Highlands and have been through the mill here (albeit it a while ago now, when the cut-off for NHS treatment was 3.  Unlike you, we had been ttc for years before making a move for investigations so didn't have the issue of not having been trying long enough but we were near the limit age-wise when we started on the trail.  As far as I know, once you hit 40 up here now, you will not be eligible for NHS-funded IVF (although please double-check that as I may be wrong!).  However, my experience was that, although I was almost 38 when we started investigations and over 38  by the time we were really "in the system", we were able to get initial tests done on the NHS, including being referred to the Fertility Clinic at Raigmore, who then eventually referred us through to Aberdeen for (self-funded) IVF. If your FSH is high and your DH's morphology is low (although, as the others have said, the results of SA can change quite a bit in a few months), I think I personally would be pushing for a referral to the Fertility Clinic at Raigmore as they are much better equipped to interpret your results and recommend appropriate action.  If your own GP isn't offering to do this, could you perhaps ask to see another more sympathetic GP at the practice?  As you say, stress the advancing age angle, and, if you can get referred to the Fertility Clinic at Raigmore,  take (drag if necessary) DH along so that he can be checked out too.  

If you can't get a referral on the NHS, then I think I would seriously recommend getting further tests (for both of you) done privately, even if it means a journey to Aberdeen, Edinburgh or Glasgow.  It's better to find out as soon as possible if there is a potential problem.

In the meantime, I would really recommend getting yourselves onto a regime of healthy eating, supplements and lifestyle changes (if required) which might be enough to make a difference in themselves or, at the very least, should help improve your chances of success if you find you do need treatment. I found Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" really helpful for working out a plan.

Hopefully things will happen naturally and you won't need treatment.  But forewarned is forearmed! 
Good luck
Ellie


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Ellie.st

I feel living up here is like being in the sticks sometimes! I am still hopeful that things will happen naturally even though I realise I am getting older. We have been on a health kick for a while now, no caffeine, supplements etc. Far less drunken nights out  Have been reading Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant too which I liked.

Had repeat tests yesterday so will talk to my new (hopefully more sympathetic) Gp on Monday. Funnily it was my ptrs GP who suggested repeating the tests and if his come come back with low morphology again he would consider a referral. But I presume my GP would still need to refer me for my tests separately??

Fingers crossed it all works out  

X


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
As my profile shows, it can all work out even for those of us up in the sticks.   DH and I were registered with different GP practices so had to be referred separately but that side of things did seem to work pretty smoothly (don't remember any problems - just had to make sure that each practice progressed things and I think we also made sure that each practice knew the name of the other spouse and his/her GP practice).  I'm sure that the first appointment at the Raigmore Fertility Clinic was for us as a couple.
Hang on in there - it will all come together in due course.

Ellie


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi there

I am in a different situation, but also north of the border. Living in a city (edinburgh), you'd think it would have been easier to get treatment.... However, I ended up visiting 5 clinics and having treatment at 3. It was clear from the start that I would need help, since I am single therefore GP referred straight away. But although I was referred at 35, I then spent 6 months waiting to see the clinic. Then 4 month wait for first treatment (8x donor insemination). None of this worked, so I then went on a list to wait for IVF. first treatment at 37 and a half. Then there was 'no sperm in Scotland', which they didn't tell me until I phoned after 6 months waiting to find out when next treatment would begin, so I visited a couple of clinics in the south - Darlington (nearest by train) and Manchester (more than one option there, and also accessible by train) (IVF meds made me light-headed, so I figured driving was probably not a good idea). Finally, I went to GCRM in Glasgow (they hadn't opened when I started ttc), and had a couple of different treatments there - including the one that worked!

I ALWAYS say that getting the initial info and tests _early_ is important - you may succeed with no need for help/ intervention, but do not delay. If there is something stopping you that can be easily identified and 'fixed', then a few £100s now is cheaper than repeated IVF cycles. Some clinics demand GP referral (eg all the nhs ones), but you can self-refer to others - look up the HFEA website and check out those near you - does Aberdeen do 'self-funded' treatment?, for example. Often private clinics have evening and weekend appointments (certainly Saturdays, not sure on Sundays). When I went to GCRM I had an ovarian reserve test done - AMH (not one your GP will do), FSH and antral follicle scan - this highlighted I had a low reserve and would be likely to respond poorly (I did!). None of the tests are 100% - there are people with poor results who get pregnant naturally etc, but it gives an idea. If your numbers are good, you can relax a bit - but if you don't know then you can't make any informed choices. I think the full testing cost about £500 - but this was a few years ago (GCRM put pretty comprehensive pricing info on their website, I think). You can get referrals to more than one place, visit and get a feel for them (yes, private consultations cost, but if you don't get a good feeling about the clinic it's better to find out once you've spent £200for a consultation than £4,000 or £5,000 on treatment). You can also cancel the referral/ appointments if ttc naturally works in the meantime!

In terms of referral, NICE (national institute for clinical excellence) has clear guidelines, if your GP only read the first bit they are right - refer to specialist after 12 months trying. However, if they kept reading (maybe print it out and highlight the bit that says about 'women over 36'? Google 'Nice Guidelines on fertility' and you should find them) on, they would see that earlier referrals are recommended for women over 36; those with known reasons for failing/struggling to conceive; those about to undergo chemo etc. Your GP may say that NICE is for England and Wales, SIGN (Scottish Intercollegiate Guidelines something or other) cover scotland, but I can't find anything on their website about infertility at all! So ask for specifics for _your_ age group. If your partner is at a different GP, then yours will most likely not have access to his test results - but you can let then know - if your partner has had a 'low' result (but not hopeless!) then you come into two categories in the guidance - you are over 36 _and_ there is a (potential) known reason for your difficulties in your partner's low result.

Really hoping that none of this proves necessary, but push for action now would be my advice.

All best wishes with the journey!
Jacob's mum x


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks jacobsmum,

Good idea about taking NICE guidelines with me. I was concerned that it was more England/Wales based, but if there is no proper Scottish equivalent....?

I have been looking at GCRM for possible testing. They suggested AMH by post to start. I totally agree that it's better to check out possible problems now rather than carrying on if there is an underlying problem going undetected.

Aberdeen does do self funded treatment but only if you are referred from their own fertility clinic they said. You can't go for private testing. She also said to get to their Fertility Clinic you need referred from GP after a "year" of trying and then there is a 20 to 26 week wait. Why would you take the chance with someone my age by making them wait a further 9 months!!

However Aberdeen Fertility Clinic does say a couple may seek referral sooner than this as there may be an obvious reason why a pregnancy is not being achieved eg absent or irregular periods, abdominal/genital surgery, previous fertility treatment and advancing age.

Well advancing age is me!  And yes, ptrs results is another. 

That is some journey you have been on! All worth it in the end  

Thanks for the advice x


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

T_73 said:


> Anyone having the same issues? Any advice? I have further GP appointment on Monday to try and get further advice. Can't really afford all the tests to be done privately so really hoped GP would take our ages into account and not make us wait a year.
> 
> We are up in the Highlands of Scotland if that helps/make a difference??


I am in a different part of Scotland and fell foul of local rules that forbid the provision of NHS fertility related tests to patients that elect to have private treatment/tests - once you commence on the private path, NHS provision is denied. Do check the policy in your area because in mine, if you dip into the private sector, you won't get supported in the NHS. Obviously this is a resource issue and is designed to stop women from queue hopping, though it is clear that other women have managed a mix of private fertility treatment with access to NHS tests in other areas.

Essentially, after having a privately paid fertility MOT and deciding to go onto private treatment cycles, I booked some day 21/STD/rubella immunity/blood tests at my local GP clinic hoping to cut costs before going to a private clinic for IVF but when I arrived, I informed that they were cancelled and presented with a sniffy letter, plus a copy to give my clinic telling me aboutu their policy ( it was assumed that my private clinic had directed me to my local surgery for continuing support but that wasn't the case at all, I initiated the appointment because I was entirely oblivious that by electing to have private tests at the outset, I could not get any NHS fertility related services along the way).

I did get an NHS referral for a transvaginal scan at my local hospital to test for PCOS so this issue wasn't left for me to pay for the investigation. However, it also highlighted just how clunking and slow the NHS process could be compared to paying for the service.

My GP had given me a letter then and there to take to the local hospital, telling me they had open walk-in scanning service sessions. When I arrived the receptionist said they offered no such service - sometimes the patient had to do some kind of preparation, have a full bladder or so on, and they'd contact me in a couple of weeks with details of a fixed appointed. About a month later, I got the appointment for nearly a month ahead. So it took nearly two months from visiting the GP to having a scan for PCOS whereas if I paid perhaps £100 in the the private sector for a TV scan, I may have got a next day appointment.


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know that after my GP appointment on Monday she decided that she would refer us to the Fertility Clinic at our local hospital. I'm very relieved about this and don't think the waiting time too long. She was very sympathetic and said it would be silly to waste any more time at my age. Because I've had a few of the basic blood tests and ptr had his SA done she thinks its time to move it on. Result! 

My repeat FSH/Oestradiol came back normal which was also good. 

Any idea what to expect at our first appointment?

Xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
My experience at Raigmore (which I am assuming is where you will go?)  was that the first appointment was very straightforward.  They took both our histories, did a quick exam on both of us (but no internal scan) and then I was referred for an HSG (to check tubes were unblocked) before we were called back for a second appointment to discuss options.  In our case -we were "unexplained" and to start with didn't want to go down the IVF route (how ironically I laugh at that one now  - we then tried Clomid for a few months before eventually (after a lot of self-help measures) deciding to bite the IVF bullet and being referred through to Aberdeen (self-funded).

Good luck, and well done for being "in the system" now.

Ellie


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

That's brilliant news T_73. 

So glad you've started things moving forward. Was it your normal GP, or did you see a different one in the end?

Hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment, for me that waitings been hard. But we've got our first consultation on Tuesday, so not long to wait now!


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

Ellie st - Yeh it's Raigmore. I didn't even know before all this they had a separate fertility clinic! What sort of history do they ask you? Is it a questionair type thing or open discussion with you both? That doesn't seem like much of a check to see if anything wrong. Not sure what I was expecting lol ?! What did your exam consist of ? Sorry for all the questions!! Thanks for info and letting me grill you  

Dizzy_blonde _2- Cheers   I'm very relieved just to get things moving, I saw a different GP. She is very popular so don't normally get to see her but thought she'd be the best person to have a face to face appointment about this. Just heard she is retiring next month though, typical! How long have you been waiting for your appointment? Good luck on Tuesday, hope it all goes well   Keep us posted xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi

It's not a separate fertility clinic as such - it's part of the maternity unit but they run infertility "surgeries" on certain days, and they can also arrange  do initial investigations (eg HSG)  at Raigmore and monitor you if you are prescribed Clomid.  However, when I went (which was a while ago) any treatment such as IUI or IVF needed to be done at a specialist fertility unit  (eg Aberdeen) and I think that it is still the case (definitely the case for IVF).
I have a vague recollection of filling in a questionnaire in advance but wouldn't swear to it as it's a long time ago and it may have been for an appointment at Aberdeen rather than Raigmore.  At the appointment, they mainly asked questions about my cycle and how long we had been ttc, if we knew the most fertile times of the cycle etc,  They also looked at the results of blood tests etc which had already been done and forwarded to them by our GPs.  The physical exam was very quick - just checking that everything was roughly in the right place I think (me and him)  and asking about our medical histories (eg if DH had ever had mumps etc).  We were long-term unexplained (ie all tests done up till then were normal) so the procedure might be different if there was anything obviously already wrong or already identified. 
What I would say is not to expect everything to be sorted out at the first appointment or for anything dramatic to happen  - it's just the start of a longer process so a lot of patience is required (unfortunately). I remember being really keyed up for our first appointment and feeling quite deflated afterwards but it did get us on the further investigations path (I was asked to go for an HSG as a result of the first appointment), then went on to monitored treatment with Clomid to start with, and then when we eventually decided to go down the IVF route, Raigmore referred us on to Aberdeen.

You are definitely doing the right thing by trying to find out as much as possible in advance.  The more questions you can ask (and the better you understand the answers), the better able you are to keep things moving in the right direction.    

Hope you don't have to wait to long to get a date for an appointment.

Ellie


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

We haven't waited long at all, only about 4 weeks all told   Spoke to my GP on the phone, she did a referral letter which I dropped in to clinic the next day, questionnaire through the post a few days later. Dropped that back in by hand last Thursday and then got appointment  letter this Monday!!! Result!

Maybe it's because we aren't through the NHS, I'm too old so it's private treatment for us.

It took us longer to decide whether to go down the IVF or adoption routes to be honest.  I had surgery in February this year. That's when my problems were discovered, and we just couldn't decide what to do for ages! 

But we both really wanted a child of our own, so the decision was easy in the end  

I'll keep you posted and I so hope you don't have to wait ages  

Dizzy xxx


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

OMG Ellie, 

Just read your signature notes and noticed you were in your 40's too!!!   never noticed on on your other posts!!

Wow! It's lovely to know that this does work and you now have 2 little ones as a result.

I'm definately more positive now, seeing your story  

Xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Dizzy_blonde_2 
Yes, it does work!  Good luck      

Ellie


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Well, consultation went really really well . Scan showed really low follicle count, but apart from that everything is 100% fine!! Low follies not a problem as we're going down DE IVF anyway  

So in 2 months time, we should have our donor and be starting the cycle 

Even more positive than I was before as my chances have just gone up from 5% chance of success, to around 45%!!!!! Can't believe it!!!

Admittedly, we're paying for this new embryoscope extended culture, which should give us the best chance available to us, but if we get a positive outcome and a healthy baby, I don't care his much it costs!!

I was so nervous at work this couldn't think straight and wished I'd taken the whole day off, but the consultant was just the nicest man I ever met, explained everything really clearly and spoke to us like human beings!! 

Can't wait to get started now, really wish we'd done this a couple of years back, but hey Ho, everything happens for a reason!!!

 Happy Dizzy today


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Pleased to hear that everything went well, and great that you have a good consultant.  

Sending you lots and lots of        

Ellie


----------



## T_73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah that's great news Dizzy, brilliant you are feeling so positive about it all. Fantastic success rate too he has given you. 
Those two months will be here in no time.How exciting  

Good luck    xx


----------

